# Concievable Countries To Start A Settlement



## гентилум (3 mo ago)

Hello,

Are there any countries or regions where you can buy agricultural/rural land and be able to build home on it?

I am exploring the idea buying a large plot of land with the view of creating a settlement for like-minded people. So am seeking information on countries that may permit considerable construction on large rural plots.

So far, I have been told by people who live in the countries that this is possible in Ukraine and Serbia. Though in Serbia it's not possible for foreigners to own land - only buildings.

Do any members have any input on this topic?

Envisaging this thread could be derailed by those querying the viability of this, hurdles, finances, legal risks etc., I am aware of such challenged, which would be considered as needed.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The us fits the bill.


----------



## гентилум (3 mo ago)

Evons hubby said:


> The us fits the bill.


Is this variable by state, county?

I seem to remember reading that you can build whatever you want (within reason) in TX.

And so, if you owned say a 100ha plot in such an area, you'd be able to build as many homes as you wanted on it, without having to request planning permission?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Yep, many places in the us are still free to do as you please.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> Yep, many places in the us are still free to do as you please.


I wouldn't say "many" 
A place with no planning/building/zoning laws is rare. My county is one of only two that I know of in Montana without them... And I think the local parasites are trying to get them.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Where I live, you can literally build anything you want. Where you want, how you want.

But you need to like or be able to tolerate our ridiculous winters.


----------



## LostPotter (3 mo ago)

There is a large family group / settlement down the road from me in the Shenandoah Valley (VA). In VA you have to deal with building codes, have a proper skeptic system, but our county is very laxed after that.

I think there is about 20 houses and a bunch of farm buildings. Some of the people there work around town, they have there own shop, and a few of them work in the city. Out of there store they sell eggs, produce, honey, saplings, potted plats, and other stuff off the property. The farm will sell you cow, sheep, or chicken, and they will slaughter / butcher in the store for you. I have been told they also process deer. They also do custom farm work.

I know a few of them fairly well and deal with them from time to time.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Not in Texas anymore. The regulations have overwhelmed us here.

Rural northernArkansas or southern Missouri have very few regulations in rural areas, but they are less tolerant of outsiders.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you want to buy land and are willing to build to local code which isn't that hard then almost any where in the US 

you may have to work an off farm job but it is still doable if you have the start up money to buy a farm , not sure how much is a lot of land to you I know of one parcel right now 1200 acres for 1.2 million but it has been up for sale a while might get them to less

your house would need to have a foundation , a septic tank and pass inspection you don't need to have electric the Amish here do not 

the issue is start up capitol 

now getting here from the other side of the world would also have it's expense , visas , immigration ect..

then there is finding like minded people to work it with you , getting the Visa/immigration might be easier than that.


----------



## гентилум (3 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> if you want to buy land and are willing to build to local code which isn't that hard then almost any where in the US
> 
> you may have to work an off farm job but it is still doable if you have the start up money to buy a farm , not sure how much is a lot of land to you I know of one parcel right now 1200 acres for 1.2 million but it has been up for sale a while might get them to less
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies. My home country is the UK, and it's interesting to hear about the different iterations of lax standards in the US. In the UK agricultural/rural land is a lot cheaper than in the UK. I'm not sure what the average price of land is now, but it must be $15,000 / acre, where an acre = 4,500m2. You can get larger parcels for cheaper. And then there is almost zero chance you'd ever be able to build anything on it. The regulations in most/all of Western Europe are ridiculous, and in my opinion deliberate.

My area of interest is primarily in Eastern Europe, where you can also get cheap land, and I think there is a better culture. You'll still find many people selling produce at the side of the road, good farmers' markets etc. Outside of the EU is also preferred. Residency etc. varies by country, but is not an issue for me personally. Something with a low-bar would be beneficial, since it would be easier for interested parties to arrive.

The price isn't a problem, it's everything else in the way and that could go wrong that would be.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Your post is confusing.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you can build almost anything as long as it meets fire code, electrical code and has proper drainage.

when they are talking about no zoning or building code farther up this thread there are a few counties here and there that you literally can build about any thing with no permits but it typically comes with the stipulation if it catches fire your on your own there is no fire department. Also when you hit a certain number of head of animals you become a permitted farm and have to meet some other regulations but this is typically more than a few hundred head

Ag buildings basically need to be sturdy they needn't have electric or water or septic.

we don't call it lax standards , we call it a lack of government over-reach.

as long as your not doing harm or having unsafe conditions then it isn't the governments business 

if you have money and are willing to follow some basic laws there isn't much you can't do in the US it does vary state by state but I would wager even some of the worst states would make starting a farm in the US look simple compared to the UK

also even bad states for gun laws you walk into a store buy yourself a rifle or shotgun and have it in days.
those are the bad states as a citizen with a clean criminal record in a decent state. I buy pistols , shotguns, rifles , AR-15s and I walk out of the store with my gun in 20 minutes
I used to shoot pistol league with a guy from South Africa he was an engineer and moved to take another job he had naturalized his citizenship to the USA after some years working here

if money isn't an issue and you travel on a UK passport you can come visit the US with out a Visa as far as I know, schedule yourself a month trip visit see what area you like then do some research ,meet with realtors, talk with a tax attorney figure out what you need to start a corporation in the US you might need a US partner then you can hire yourself on a work visa and after a year like that start the process of becoming a resident and citizen.

like I said corporations can do almost any thing if they have the money and even if you are a little ma and pa farm you register as a LLC these days for the corporate protections, my wife worked for a farm co-op that brought in South African Drivers to drive trucks during planting season , it did take longer than they though to get them commercial drivers credentials in the US but they did it and had them here.

you are also going to need that corporation to buy your health insurance , you either get insurance through your employer or you pay for it on the open market place there is significant tax benefit to having the corporation buy it for you.

just one thing , you need to remember. you are thinking about moving here for the freedoms , don't be like so many immigrants who think they need to drag their disease of bad ideas from their home countries or states when they get here. embrace the freedom and study the reason we have it .
Our ancestors went toe to toe with the most powerful professional army in the world and at great cost in life and extreme risk dumped England and made their own way.
unfortunately to many people in the US have forgotten these lessons or didn't learn them in school.


----------



## гентилум (3 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> just one thing , you need to remember. you are thinking about moving here for the freedoms , don't be like so many immigrants who think they need to drag their disease of bad ideas from their home countries or states when they get here. embrace the freedom and study the reason we have it .
> Our ancestors went toe to toe with the most powerful professional army in the world and at great cost in life and extreme risk dumped England and made their own way.
> unfortunately to many people in the US have forgotten these lessons or didn't learn them in school.


Given what you've written, I would likely be more of an American than most Americans. I was essentially raised on rural-style American ideas of independence, guns, homeschooling, growing your own food etc. I am really out of place in the UK, where I don't live.

But I feel no pull to move to the US. A few big components are the increasing levels of utter insanity and debauchery coming out of every institution. America has the most bad, and the most good. While Europe is more in the middle. Little difference anywhere you go. But the institutions are full of all the same people. Look at campaign contributions and you'll find about 97% of people in institutions and key corporations vote for one party. One party state.

Another is that the US is the biggest, most aggressive tax enforcer in the world. They do about as much enforcing abroad as they do at home. I've paid a little over $100 of income tax in my life. It's not that I am specifically against tax, but if you pay tax in Western countries, you are paying to be destroyed, have you children turned against you etc. While if I am somewhere like Bulgaria or Armenia, I can pay a few thousand dollars a year and that't that.

I agree on the immigration. Needs to be shut down. Many parts of the country are already not America, and not by accident. I am of the opinion that the future should be secession and moving into communities. A big issue is you need to pay high taxes to the system that is against you and then have to find money for your own system. I saw home schooling is up something like 100X in 30 years. Many people moved out of the cities when they saw what was coming in the year of politically encouraged mass riots. Even in the UK, I am seeing a lot of people start to really dissociated with the mainstream, but very few options for homesteaders, unless you have large amounts of money. The mainstream is dying. They control everything, but they won't be able to roll over their culture for one more generation. Time to dig in, to preserve what is worth preserving.

I have spent a lot of time in Eastern Europe - the former Soviet Union. The conception of the US has changed dramatically in recent years. Many people are horrified about what is going on there. But there are a considerable number who would still like to move to America - for money and lifestyle. And that's the reason most people move. If your country/area is full of people who moved there for money it's not a country.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should visit , what you see on the news isn't the reality of life for most of us.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

OP, what you're talking about is the creation of a colony settlement. Most countries don't want foreign individuals creating colonies or other types of settlements in their countries. 

I think any country in which you're interested in attempting such a venture the first thing you'd need to do is find out if there is a freeze on foreign ownership of land, particularly agricultural land. I can tell you that you wouldn't be able to do anything like that in my country (Canada) now that there is presently a freeze on foreigners who aren't resident citizens being able to buy land or houses. And you wouldn't be able to develop agricultural land to create a colony or settlement that requires the construction of a lot of infrastructures for people to live in. It's designated as strictly agricultural land for a reason. 

In some countries you would be required to become a citizen and live and work and pay taxes there for a specified period of time before you can start investing in agricultural land and the land would still have to remain designated as agricultural land so you wouldn't be able to develop it to create a settlement or colony. It would have to be used only for agricultural purposes. 

Also, some countries would require that doing something like what you have in mind, the like-minded people that you want to attract to the settlement would all have to be people who are already citizens living in that country. You probably wouldn't be allowed to use it to attract like-minded foreigners who would have to be approved to immigrate and become citizens. 

On the other hand there might be some countries, like Hungary for example, who may be willing to actually help provide land, housing and financing for every child in the family to new immigrant applicants provided they are young child-bearing adult Christians (in Hungary's case but some countries might require applicants to be different religions) who are willing to produce more children and will guarantee to dedicate their children to the nation and their nation's government.

I think your best bet to find out what kinds of regulations you'd be up against for you to be qualified and eligible for such a venture as you have in mind is to make enquiries first with those countries' governments about what their immigration policies and investment requirements are rather than asking about it from ordinary citizens in those countries. 

You will probably need to be very, very wealthy and able to invest heavily in whatever new country you are interested in getting permission from for creating a settlement.

.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Not in Texas anymore. The regulations have overwhelmed us here.
> 
> Rural northern Arkansas or southern Missouri have very few regulations in rural areas, but they are less tolerant of outsiders.


Sure, the folks in the Ozarks can be a bit clannish, but at this point, I'd say there's a 50/50 mix of "locals" and "transplants."

IIRC, there is a Russian community over near Mountain View. They're kind of clannish, but I get that.

Booger County is great in that there is next to no intrusion by the powers that be.

It is also a little rough at times for the same reason.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My Muslim friend and her family were verbally abused the entire time they lived there. Someone trespassed on their property and left threatening messages on their vehicles.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My Muslim friend and her family were verbally abused the entire time they lived there. Someone trespassed on their property and left threatening messages on their vehicles.


I'm sorry that happened to your friend.

Was that Howard or Ozark county? Remember it was somewhere near Thayer. That area is super clannish, stuck back in time about 75 years ago. 

I have black friends in my area. No issues of which I'm aware, and they would certainly say something. 

I've had a couple of good ol' locals make a comment or two to me (an outsider) but those are few and far between.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

гентилум said:


> Given what you've written, I would likely be more of an American than most Americans. I was essentially raised on rural-style American ideas of independence, guns, homeschooling, growing your own food etc. I am really out of place in the UK, where I don't live.
> 
> But I feel no pull to move to the US. A few big components are the increasing levels of utter insanity and debauchery coming out of every institution. America has the most bad, and the most good. While Europe is more in the middle. Little difference anywhere you go. But the institutions are full of all the same people. Look at campaign contributions and you'll find about 97% of people in institutions and key corporations vote for one party. One party state.
> 
> ...


The whole world seems headed for a hot place in a handbasket, so, to my way of thinking, it's a matter of choosing where you're going to live your life the best you can, taking care of the things you can do, while not agonizing over the things outside your locus of control.

As you said, time to dig in, hunker down, preserve that which is worthy of preservation. In my personal world. that includes dependence on and trust in the God of the Bible. He is who keeps me going when things are rough.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Oregon County, Missouri


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Oregon County, Missouri


Had some dealings with their court system. 

"Good ol' boy" doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Well, when a couple of sheriffs in a row are arrested for burglary, it's an indicator.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

гентилум said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any countries or regions where you can buy agricultural/rural land and be able to build home on it?
> 
> ...


OP - your Russian user name translated to Gentilum so I'll use that instead of trying to type your Russian user name. 

So Gentilum, since you are a British citizen, if you haven't already looked for information online from British expats perhaps you might find this following forum helpful to register to and ask your questions there: British Expat Discussion Forum

But if you do so, be prepared for cautious and protective expats to ask you what needful skills and good intentions YOU would bring to the table that would make you be a desirable asset to any country. If you're evasive and withholding they might not be willing to make recommendations about suitable countries you may be eligible to apply to.

.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My colleague wound up cooling her heels for 2 hours, babysitting an underage client, while the judge essentially eviscerated her mother's rights to ever see her again - thanks to her daddy's money and community influence.

The whole thing still makes me tremble with anger.

ETA: I neglected to mention that the incident was in Oregon County. D'oh!


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Find an island. Declare war on the USA. Lose quickly. Ask for foreign aid from diaper man to help keep Putin away.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

oldasrocks said:


> Find an island. Declare war on the USA. Lose quickly. Ask for foreign aid from diaper man to help keep Putin away.


_The Mouse That Roared_?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My Muslim friend and her family were verbally abused the entire time they lived there. Someone trespassed on their property and left threatening messages on their vehicles.


Go live in a Muslim county and see how tolerant they are.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have heard that you can pretty much build what you want in Guyana. Just don't drink the cool-aid.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Actually, I lived in Indonesia. It was fine.


----------



## гентилум (3 mo ago)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you should visit , what you see on the news isn't the reality of life for most of us.


Thanks, but I just don't feel it, in a way of intuition.

I think you Americans should be left to it without any outside interference and pray it happens.

If the borders of the US were completely closed it would be a matter of a waiting game for the current regime to die away from its insanity. But by the time that happens, there will be more people who come in who turn more parts into a foreign country.

@Paumon - Yes. I am aware many countries bar foreigners from owning land. I think it's a good idea. I already own a home in Serbia, and I don't actually own any of the land attached to it. I think it's something like leasehold. However, this is not the case in Bulgaria, which I think would be one of the best places, for numerous reasons. One being that anyone who lives in the EU can just move there, and it is a low bar for outsiders to move in. I know a few people in Serbia who said they would move to my theoretical settlement. My conception from having been in these parts is that if you respect and are interested in their culture, way of life etc. then they are quite welcoming. In the same way that one of the posters said I should consider the US, even though I imagne they are not very keen on immigration. It's a question of whether the immigrants support or are against your way of life. I also have ancestors from two of these countries, which helped.

One place where you can actually own land is Russia. During April what would be about a $1,000,000+ home in the US fell to about $150,000 there. But now they are more like $300,000. It's already a country with some of the best priced real estate in the world. Like everywhere there are pros and cons. But the Russian culture isn't being eviscerated in a way I don't think can be repaired, as I think is the case in Western countries.

There are a few settlement there. This is one:






Without spyware: Герман Стерлигов. Самый русский англичанин/German Sterligov. The most Russian Englishman


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

гентилум said:


> ....... < snip > ........
> 
> There are a few settlement there. This is one:
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that video, it was quite interesting. I think that the Real Estate forum is probably not the most suitable forum for a discussion about the philosophies and teachings expressed in it (maybe the survival and emergency preparedness forum or the general chat forum would be suitable, but I don't know) but the video gave me a better understanding of where you're coming from and the ideals you're trying to work towards with regard to creating a settlement of like minded people. 

What you are calling a settlement is what most people here in my part of Canada would call an intentional commune. But in British Columbia and some other parts of western Canada there are real settlements more like what are shown in the video, they are Russian Doukhobor settlements that espouse many of the same ideals mentioned in the video. If you don't know about them and their history you can read this about the Russian Doukhobors here: 

Doukhobors.

There are parts of your video that I think real natural "back to the land" homesteaders would appreciate. (If they can read subtitles fast - LOL - I can't read fast and had to keep on stopping and going back to some parts to get the gist of what he was talking about.) I agree with that man about the water and the bees. Seeing the earthen and logs cheese cellar dug into the ground brought back memories of the exact same kind of root cellars I grew up with and learned to build. They possess a special almost magical and spiritual quality or divine presence that no other types of cellars possess.

I wish you good luck and success with your endeavours.

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the differences was Doukhobors , were NEVER going back to Russia as part of the agreement to let them leave they could never return.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the differences was Doukhobors , were NEVER going back to Russia as part of the agreement to let them leave they could never return.


That's correct. If memory serves me similar restrictions applied to the tens of thousands of pacifist Russian Mennonites who were forced to leave the Russian Empire during the Great Purge and were sponsored to settle in Canada by the Canadian Pacific Railway.

As a side note, the Doukhobors in the Kootenays in BC gained a reputation for making the best fruit jams in the world. People would travel hundreds of miles to take delivery of large shipments of jams that were then sold in far distant locations. Yummy stuff! 😊

.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Paumon said:


> That's correct. If memory serves me similar restrictions applied to the tens of thousands of pacifist Russian Mennonites who were forced to leave the Russian Empire during the Great Purge and were sponsored to settle in Canada by the Canadian Pacific Railway.
> 
> As a side note, the Doukhobors in the Kootenays in BC gained a reputation for making the best fruit jams in the world. People would travel hundreds of miles to take delivery of large shipments of jams that were then sold in far distant locations. Yummy stuff! 😊
> 
> .


I was reading about the Doukhobors not to long ago , they were pacifists much like the Amish and refused conscripted military service, they followed their religion which was not the Russian Orthadox church and thus were harassed sometimes to death starting as early as the 1820's in 1903 they were allowed to leave Russia and never return.

there is an interesting historical picture of about a dozen Doukhobors women pulling a plow every penny was put to pay passage to bring more of them over to Canada


----------

